# 1989 Nissan Sentra TBI PCV valve location



## JonnyT (Feb 29, 2020)

Hello, I've got a 1989 Nissan Sentra 2-door sedan with throttle body injection and it's experiencing very rough idling, etc. Seems like it could be the PCV valve. Only problem? I can't find it! Can anyone tell me where the PCV valve is located on this car? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## JonnyT (Feb 29, 2020)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------

